# Wishing for Our Little Turkeys! November Testing Thread



## Wish2BMom

Hi all - let's track down who is going to have a turkey in the oven in November! Lots of stuff to be thankful for in our lives - can we have that one little bean to add to the list?

Let me know when you're testing and I'll add you in. Best Wishes to all the ladies! :flower:

:dust::dust::dust:

11/1
11/2
:witch:mauijaim:witch:
11/3
11/4
:witch:mamadonna:witch:
11/5
:witch:Lee37:witch:
11/6
11/7
:witch:AugustBride6:witch:
:witch:Keebs:witch:
11/8
:witch:Wish2Bmom:witch:
:witch:jessiecat:witch:
:witch:InVivoVeritas:witch:
:flower:OliveLuv:flower:
11/9
11/10
11/11
11/12
11/13
11/14
:witch:Maggs:witch:
11/15
11/16
11/17
11/18
11/19
:bfp:Shellbells31:bfp:
:witch:Gypsey4:witch:
11/20
11/21
11/22
:witch:Wish4another1:witch:
11/23
:witch:Lanfear333:witch:
:witch:DHBH0930:witch:
11/24
:witch:Leti:witch:
11/25
:bfp:canadabear:bfp:
:witch:dove830:witch:
11/26
:witch:bluefairy1:witch:
11/27
:flower:fairymom74:flower:
11/28
11/29
:flower:nessaw:flower:
:bfp:fezzle:bfp:
11/30
:witch:Hopethisyear:witch:
:witch:Mauijaim:witch:
​


----------



## Shellbells31

Hi Wish2BMom, thanks for starting next month's thread. I wil be testing on the 19th of November  Good luck to you and all the other ladies, may this be our month!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Gotcha, Shellbells! Good luck and TONS of :dust: to you!!


----------



## AugustBride6

Hi ladies! I will join. You can put me down for November 7th :happydance:


----------



## Wish4another1

:howdy: please put me down for Nov 22nd!! 

clomid round 2 

:gun::gun:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Gotcha August - Good luck for your blue BFP!

and gotcha Wish4 - may round 2 of clomid be the Lucky Deuce!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Stenokat

If :witch: would ever show up, I'd be glad to test in November. I'll update if she ever comes and I think I'll be able to test.


----------



## Wish2BMom

STILL, Steno??? Sheesh!!! anymore testing or you're positive it's not a positive?


----------



## Stenokat

Wish2BMom said:


> STILL, Steno??? Sheesh!!! anymore testing or you're positive it's not a positive?

I haven't done anymore testing. For some reason, I thought for sure she'd come today, but NOPE. Everything I've read online says to wait 60 days before even bothering to call the doctor. I haven't tested anymore because if I did ovulate late, I don't see how I could be pregnant because that would've coincided with hubby's surgery. I'm on CD 41 today. :shrug: Maybe it's because before I stopped the pill on July 18, I was using it continuously so as to not have a period. Maybe it's stress. I certainly don't have the answer. I just know when she does come, it will be with a vengeance!


----------



## Mauijaim

Wish2- put me down for 11/2 (14 DPO), pending :witch: doesn't show or I spot the temp drop of doom.

Steno- hang in there girl! When I stopped BCP years ago, I had 2-3 cycles like you're having now. Freaked us out because DH and I had just started dating and we thought we were preggo in the first month of knowing each other!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks wish2!! 
I'm going to estimate the 22nd as well. I'll update when I O if that's incorrect. I'm not sure what my body will do this month.


----------



## fairymom74

Can you add me somewhere down towards the end...LOL:laugh2: I'm currently trying to make AF get here so that we can things going.. Doing the Red Raspberry Tea tonite since on CD 54 and also using a multivitamin and Vitex so hopefully...:winkwink: Our anniversary is the 27th and I'm sure if all goes as I hope it does--somewhere around then for sure. But I will let you know should that change. Even my 14 yr old is hoping all these supplements will help--she's been waiting for 12 years to be a big sister.:winkwink:

Baby Dust to all!:dust:


----------



## canadabear

Hi everyone. Waiting to O but about to start our :sex: marathon. DS called himself a big brother today! Maybe it's a good sign??!! Here's hoping cycle 7 is our lucky one. Sending a ton of extra :dust: to everyone!
Testing day November 25th.


----------



## jessiecat

I'm running a 5k on November 8 so I guess I'll test that morning! That way I can blame the pregnancy if my time is really slow. :happydance:


----------



## Bluefairy1

Hello all!

Can you put me down for the 26th please?

Cycle 3 after bcp ttc#1


----------



## Bluefairy1

Ignore...posted twice!


----------



## Wish2BMom

terri, fairymom, canadabear, bluefairy, Jessie - got you all! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Fezzle

Like others, I'm still waiting out a long-ish cycle. I got my positive OPK on Oct 14, and have had all the symptoms of being in a TWW, but no AF yet. I've been spotting since Saturday so expect her every day, especially since I've been having some light cramps since last night. Once I get AF, I'll be starting Clomid for the first time, so I hope next cycle will be normal, and I'll test toward the end of the month! 

After I got off the pill, my 2nd cycle was 78 days long, so I sympathise with all of you in limbo. I never had periods, just spotting, until I started Metformin, but I tried parsley tea and dong quai to help bring on some bleeding that seemed to help restart my cycles.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'll wait to add you until you're ready, Fezzle! may your witch be soon and swift! ;)


----------



## Mauijaim

Can you put me down for 11/2? Thanks!


----------



## Lanfear333

November 23rd please!


----------



## mamadonna

Pop me down for the 4th please although I'll test before then:haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

all set, maui, Lan and mama!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lanfear333

So funny you called me Lan, Wish. That's exactly what my derby teammates shortened it to, also.


----------



## Lee37

Thanks for doing this months thread Wish! :flower: Please add me for the 5th! Wishing lots of :dust: to all this month!


----------



## Fezzle

Lanfear- my username is the nickname that I ended up with in roller derby!


----------



## Lanfear333

Too funny Fezzle, we were cycle buddies and both did the derbs. I only skate part time anymore. You?


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2-Im not going to be testing in November. I have to go back on BCP for a few weeks and it's pushing me out of November. I'll be stalking though.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Lanfear333 said:


> So funny you called me Lan, Wish. That's exactly what my derby teammates shortened it to, also.

as in roller derby???


----------



## Fezzle

I skated 2007 to 2011, so I've been retired for awhile! My former league (London) is on their way to Championships right now!

Too bad we won't be cycle buddies again!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg I love this! I went to watch roller derby last year with my girls fantasy football team. We used that as our team name theme this year. I'm General Mae Hemm! ;)

terri - I removed you, sadly. You ok? :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah, it's cool. Thanks. 
I'm going to be doing a FET in December sometime. Now I'm really appreciative that you made the testing thread. You're the bomb.com. hee hee. :friends:


----------



## nessaw

Hi still no af post mc but going to continue my hanging out from the oct thread to the nov if that's ok. Will update with a date if/when it shows. Good luck everyone.x


----------



## Fezzle

Ok, AF is here! I might change my date once I see how the Clomid is working with OPKs and my scan, but for now, put me down for 26 Nov as I'll be going to London that day to see friends and will want to know how much wine I can have!


----------



## Wish2BMom

terripeachy said:


> Yeah, it's cool. Thanks.
> I'm going to be doing a FET in December sometime. Now I'm really appreciative that you made the testing thread. You're the bomb.com. hee hee. :friends:

ain't no thang but a chicken wang ;)


now I have to look up what FET is - so many things out there for us


----------



## AugustBride6

Fezzle said:


> Ok, AF is here! I might change my date once I see how the Clomid is working with OPKs and my scan, but for now, put me down for 26 Nov as I'll be going to London that day to see friends and will want to know how much wine I can have!

Glad I'm not the only one who tests before girls nights!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Fezzle - got ya! Looking forward to adding in some blinking BFPs around your name b/c of the clomid! :dust:

nessaw - no worries, I'll add you whenever you want! :dust:


----------



## kfs1

Just saying hi! :hi: I will be joining eventually when I have a better idea of my testing date.


----------



## Lanfear333

Fezzle, so we're still not that far off from being cycle buddies!

I played for the Lansing Derby Vixens. I'm pretty sure I'm about to officially retire. I love your team, though I admit, I'm not much of a fan girl about any team. Where did you get your derby name from?

Wish, which team did you go watch? Do you still play fantasy football?


----------



## Wish2BMom

it was a whole bunch of teams from the NH Roller Derby league - I think it was the playoffs, actually, so there were a few different teams. https://www.nhrollerderby.com/

oh yes, I'm in 2 FF leagues (the online betting kind, not an actual physical sport league)! I love when NFL season comes around!


----------



## Lee37

So sorry to hear that Terri, big hugs :hugs:


----------



## dove830

Hi all:hi: Can I join too? I'm 39, as is OH. Trying for our 4th and last baby. This is cycle #5, and I will be testing on the 25th...well, probably before that, but my cycles are still sorting themselves out, so I'll say the 25th :)

:dust:


----------



## Gypsey4

Thanks for doing the thread Wish. Can you add me for testing 11/19? Thanks!

:dust:

I'm ready to see some BFPs this month!


----------



## Wish2BMom

dove and Gypsey - added you on in! good luck! I'm ready for a whole slew of BFPs this month!

:dust::dust:


----------



## Keebs

Hi, can you add me for the 7th please?

Good luck everyone :flower:


----------



## Maggs

Hi can I join you all! I'm on another thread but this one probably is better for me, as I'm 35 and DH is 41. This is our 4th cycle trying. We've never had to try before because our first was conceived first month of ntnp and my SS (who's 14) was an oopsie for my husband and SS's Mom. So this is all strange for us and trying not to pressure ourselves. AF is due I think around the 14th but my cycles vary a bit. I'll no doubt test early as I can never wait! Oh and think I'm 1dpo, possibly 2.


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to wish u all Luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Keebs and Maggs - I added you! Maggs, you didn't specifically say what date you would test, so I just put the day you're expecting AF for now. Let me know if you want to change that.
:dust: :dust: for you both!

<3 <3 Sis - thank you for your luck wishes!! I hope you're doing well!


----------



## Maggs

Ok thanks. I'll probably get AF that day but will no doubt start poas about 11dpo. Too impatient!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Sis - did I miss you somewhere? did you want to add a testing date or just hanging out this month? I'm sorry if you already said this somewhere...


----------



## dove830

Maggs said:


> Hi can I join you all! I'm on another thread but this one probably is better for me, as I'm 35 and DH is 41. This is our 4th cycle trying. We've never had to try before because our first was conceived first month of ntnp and my SS (who's 14) was an oopsie for my husband and SS's Mom. So this is all strange for us and trying not to pressure ourselves. AF is due I think around the 14th but my cycles vary a bit. I'll no doubt test early as I can never wait! Oh and think I'm 1dpo, possibly 2.

We're the same. We've never tried longer than 3 months, so being in cycle 5 now is really messing with my head. Good luck to you!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish2- now I'm really glad you're doing the thread. There are a lot of November testers!


----------



## Mauijaim

No testing for me tomorrow. AF has arrived. :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

terripeachy said:


> Wish2- now I'm really glad you're doing the thread. There are a lot of November testers!

Haha! Coming out of the woodwork!! I hope that means more chances for some BFPs!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Mauijaim said:


> No testing for me tomorrow. AF has arrived. :(

I'm so sorry, Maui :(
Would you have a new date at the end of the month?


----------



## Lee37

I'm out for testing this month but on the bright side looks like there is a glass of wine with my name on it tonight! :wine: DH is driving for a change too! lol :drunk: :haha:
Wishing lots of :dust: to all the November testers!


----------



## canadabear

So sorry af got you girls already! But best of luck for next cycle sending you extra :dust:
Afm just in the middle of our :sex: marathon but massive temp raise already!? :shrug: confused but I'm sure tomorrow morning will shed more light. Don't think it's possible I O'd this early


----------



## Mauijaim

Wish2BMom said:


> Mauijaim said:
> 
> 
> No testing for me tomorrow. AF has arrived. :(
> 
> I'm so sorry, Maui :(
> Would you have a new date at the end of the month?Click to expand...


Looks like next round of testing will be early December. Good luck to the rest of the November ladies!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:hugs: to the girls that already got AF

:dust: to the rest of us - Happy 1st of November! let the games begin!

Canada - that IS weird! maybe a bad sleep or extra wine before bed last night?


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Count me in for November, please?

AF is due on Saturday 8th, so put me down for that date, please?


----------



## canadabear

Wish2BMom said:


> :hugs: to the girls that already got AF
> 
> :dust: to the rest of us - Happy 1st of November! let the games begin!
> 
> Canada - that IS weird! maybe a bad sleep or extra wine before bed last night?

I think it had more to do with all the halloween candy.. :haha: back to normal today and getting my typical O pains tonight. Think I will O tomorrow or Tuesday! Think our timing is really good this time.


----------



## OliveLuv

If I'm not too late I'd love to be added! Testing on Nov 8th. Hope this thread is FULL of :bfp:

:dust: :dust: :dust: 

To everyone <3


----------



## Maggs

Sorry to those out already. 

Nothing to retort here. Only 4dpo though. I usually have 14-16 day LP too so I have a long and impatient wait ahead of me.


----------



## Wish2BMom

InVivo - you're all set! :dust: to you!

OliveLuv - not late at all! you've been added to the list! :dust: and GL!

canadabear - glad things evened back out for you! dang that candy!! :munch::lolly:


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry to those the witch got and :dust: to everyone else!

I went for my yearly exam today, first one since ttc. She coded me as using the natural method as a way to prevent pregnancy and ordered tests to check progesterone, glucose, thyroid, etc, in the hopes my insurance will cover everything. I have to wait until CD21 before going in for the tests, which of course is a Sunday. The hospital is the only place that has an open lab that day, so that stinks, but at least I don't have to wait another month. Everything else looked good, and they were pleased with the supplements I am taking. Now we just have to figure out how to get insurance to cover a sperm analysis for the DH.


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's great, Lan!
just a note, we had to pay for most of DH's SA and it was actually not too expensive. So even if it's not covered, hopefully it doesn't break the bank.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm having a hard time concentrating on much else today - 8dpo and the best temps I've ever had at this time of my cycle. I can't read too much into it, though - high temps doesn't necessarily mean BFP. 

oh these TWWs are KILLER!


----------



## Fezzle

We paid for OH's SA too and it wasn't much- about £100, I think, and the results came back really quickly too. 

Good luck to all of you waiting! I'm still waiting to ovulate- such a boring time!


----------



## nessaw

Got first af since last mc today so hoping to be back in 26 day cycle-fx. Could you put me down for testing on the 29th please? Thanks.sorry for those af got. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Wish2BMom

got it, nessaw! :dust: to you!!

next up....mamadonna! GL & FX!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DHBH0930

Hello all! I will be testing on the 23rd :)

This is our 1st month TTC#2 Our little girl is 10 months old and I am still breastfeeding. I just got AF back 2 months ago and feel that we are ready for our 2nd (and final) baby. 

I was originally gonna wait till the spring but my sister is trying for her 1st right now and I will be watching her kids when she goes back to work and I am worried I may need to do another c section and this way if we have our babies at the same time I will have time to heal before having 3 kids to watch when she goes back to work.

I would love to do temping but my DD still wakes up and nurses all the time during the night so I don't feel it would be very accurate. I did just order some ICs so I can at least use OPKs to know when I ovulate.

Hoping it happens as quick as it did with our DD, had a chemical pregnancy on try 2 and got pregnant with her on try 4.... 

Goodluck to all you ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

all set, DHBH! GL!

:dust:


----------



## Leti

Hi, can I join?, planning on testing nov 24th


----------



## Wish2BMom

of course, Leti - added you in! Good luck!

:dust:


----------



## mamadonna

Af is late!! But I'm too scared to test lol!!


----------



## AugustBride6

:test::test::test:


----------



## mamadonna

If she's not here tomorrow I'll test :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

EEEEEEEEEE mamadonna!!! FX'ed!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## canadabear

mamadonna.. going crazy here waiting for you to :test:

Have a really good feeling about this cycle..for everyone... me included :dust:

also.. our 2 year wedding anniversary is December 12th.. does anyone think I should try to wait until then to give DH a BFP surprise if I do get a positive test this month?? I highly doubt I would be able to wait that long..but it would be a great present... I am really going a bit nuts here :wacko: but I have such a good feeling with our timing being so good so far!! Trying not to get our hopes up too much.. but it is hard not to!
Sorry.. just babbling away here.. :haha: :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I hope you're right, Canada! and if you feel you can wait almost a whole 2 weeks before telling DH, to wait for your anniversary, more power to you!! :)
there's no possible way I could wait that long! it'll be hard enough for me to wait until DH gets home if I happen to test while he's at work (I work from home), but I certainly don't want to tell him by phone or email!


----------



## mamadonna

Fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## jessiecat

mamadonna: completely understand why you're afraid to test but soooo glad AF is late for you!! woo hoo!

canada: oh what an amazing 2 year gift that would be!! I don't know if i would be able to hold off that long. 

wish: how you feeling? i'm having lower back pain and twinges/sharp pains but boobs feel fine. I'll know for sure in a few days! AF is due sometime between tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

So excited for you mamadonna!


----------



## Maggs

Good luck mamadonna!


----------



## mamadonna

Negative :cry:


----------



## Maggs

:hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, mamadonna! Any signs of AF?


----------



## mamadonna

No not yet, I wish she would hurry up and stop being a bitch!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Aww, I'm sorry to hear it. :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Af arrived,it's a long wait till December lol!!


----------



## nessaw

Sorry mamadonna.x


----------



## DHBH0930

mamadonna said:


> Af arrived,it's a long wait till December lol!!

So sorry! December will be here before you know it :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw, mamadonna, I'm so sorry! :hugs:
I agree with DHBH - this is the busiest time of year with the holidays coming up so Nov will fly by!


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry mamadonna!


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks everyone, if you don't mind I'll just hang around till we have a December one, hopefully no one will be joining me tho cos you'll all have your bfp's!!


----------



## canadabear

:hugs: Mamadonna and extra :dust: for next cycle.
Waiting for ff to give me crosshairs now and feeling really good about our timing!


----------



## Lanfear333

Just had a friend who knows we've been trying tell me she's pregnant accidentally. 

I posted a FB status about being disappointed today. She asked what was wrong. I told her elections and a few other things. She proceeded to send me a private message asking "no babies yet?". I responded nope, and told her about the raise I'm waiting to go through that keeps not happening. She proceeds to give me a frowny face and then tell me her good news. If I'm feeling disappointed today, do you think it was the best day to tell me such a thing? Probably not.

Anyway, I said congrats. It's about all I can muster.


----------



## Wish2BMom

that sounds like an excellent excuse for a throat punch...

(totally kidding, but I get it - I think we all do)


----------



## mamadonna

Ah lanfear not very tactful of your friend at all!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Told my DH about it and now he's mad at me for even telling her in the first place and not keeping it a secret like we agreed. So much facepalm right now.


----------



## DHBH0930

Yeah, I understand she is excited, but not the time for sharing the news with you :nope:


----------



## jessiecat

lan- wow. how close is this friend? i can't believe she had the gall to ask "no babies yet?" and then proceed to tell you her news..but then that does bring up a good question..

*What's the best way to bring up a new pregnancy to friends who have been struggling? *

I have a couple of friends who have had multiple miscarriages (and still childless) and another friend who has been trying for 2 years.


----------



## Maggs

Wow that is so inconsiderate! 

We fell pregnant first time ntnp and before we publicly announced it, DH took the time to phone friends of his who had ttc for years so they wouldn't get that shock. They were pretty grateful. And in the end, they actually fell pregnant about a year later.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hi ladies :flower:

Jut wondering what DPO you all usually start testing? Is it a random individual thing or are you guys all testing on a specific DPO? Just trying to work out if I belong in the late November testers or the early December testers. I'm not fooling anyone, I will be testing in November :haha: but just interested 'officially'.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I usually put down the day AF is due as my official test day. Then I cheat!


----------



## Maggs

^^ Ditto!


----------



## AugustBride6

I have absolutely NO willpower! None...zilch...nada! I'm 9-10dpo and I couldn't help but POAS. BFN...as expected. I know it's too early and I know our timing was horrible this month. Why is it still so much fun to POAS :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

I usually try to wait until the day after AF is due to test, and so there have been a lot of cycles where I haven't tested at all- I hate the negatives! Sometimes I test earlier though if the day is more convenient or if I have plans where it would be good to know my status beforehand (drinking, roller coasters, seeing OH's parents).


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

We can't help ourselves. I must have gone through 10 cheap HPT's last month because I had so many symptoms and of course the more I read, the more pregnant I must have been. It doesn't help when you read all of those 'BFN in the morning of DPO10, BFP in the afternoon!" so you're like Oh! Well that might be ME! And I do need to pee..... so....... BFN *sigh* and repeat the next day


----------



## DHBH0930

Same as most I put when AF is due but cheat :winkwink:

When I got pregnant with my DD I had a strong positive at 10 dpo. I don't waste tests at 5 dpo or anything, but around 9 or 10 is when I start :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I hate seeing the BFN so much that I usually try to wait until 2 days after AF is due. That said, I give it 2 days b/c my cycles have been all over the place this year, so I try to give myself a grace period of seeing if AF will arrive before testing. 

update on me - :witch: is making her way here right now, so I'm out. I'm thinking we'll probably coast into next year and then go see the RE for some IUI action.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Aw, sorry to hear it Wish2B. Sounds like you have a good plan, though.

I find each :witch: hits harder these days, when I have so few chances left.


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry Wish.

The friend is somewhat close. I'm glad she told me before sharing it with everyone on FB. I just wish she had waited until I was in a better mood so I could have had a better reaction than just "congrats". Maybe her thought was that I was already in a crappy mood, so she's not going to ruin anything.

Last month I did not test. I actually had the willpower to let AF show, and it was only because I temped that I had the ability to do so. Previously I was like a 9 or 10dpo tester. I needed to relax, so last month I made myself ignore symptoms or attribute them to something else.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, ladies.

yeah, turning 39 in December...tick tick tick....


----------



## canadabear

Massive temp drop today. really confused as never had a cycle like this.


----------



## Wish2BMom

could be a fall-back, Canada - I've heard of those happening after O. hopefully it'll spike again tomorrow.


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, Wish!

I'm not too far behind you- 39 in Feb.!


----------



## nessaw

39 in march!


----------



## dove830

I turned 39 this past April. I totally know what you mean about feeling like you are running out of time.....


----------



## Wish2BMom

39 yr olds unite!
thanks for all the support, ladies - it really helps to know I'm not alone, though for your sakes I wish I was! 
:dust: to the next testers! come on Jessie, Keebs, InVivo, Olive and August!


----------



## jessiecat

I'm 37, will be 38 in May. My mom had my last two siblings at 37 and 38. 
My paternal grandmother had her last kid at 45. It's not over until menopause. My assistants are all in their mid 20s and have multiple children out of wedlock (all of the pregnancies were "accidental"). I would much rather be in our situation and struggling to get pregnant than to raise a kid alone and be in a financial mess in my 20s.


----------



## Keebs

Big hugs to all the ladies af has claimed so far :hugs: alas I too must join your ranks, she arrived early yet again :growlmad: Not much hope with a lp of only 8 days :hissy:

Hope I'm the last one she visits :dust:<3:dust: to everyone still waiting to test.


----------



## mamadonna

dove830 said:


> I turned 39 this past April. I totally know what you mean about feeling like you are running out of time.....

I also turned 39 in April!


----------



## Wish2BMom

couldn't agree with you more, Jessie! I was in no shape to have having children in my 20's! I was still a child myself.
My mom had me at 18 and my sister at 23 so I can't compare to her, but her mom had her at 44, I think, so I'm good there. My other grandmother had 6 kids between 23 and 33 I think, so can't compare to her either. And all of my aunts were naughty and dumb and had their kids from teen years to early 20s. 

keebs - I'm SO sorry!! is this a common lp timeframe for you or a freak thing this month? :hugs: to you


----------



## Maggs

Yes Jessie, I think that's a good perspective to keep in mind.

Sorry AF as claimed more. 

Nothing much to report. Feeling some odd pinching feelings and I am starving all the time. I've had both during the 2ww before but don't recall this much before. Again, it could still be all in my head.


----------



## canadabear

Wish2BMom said:


> could be a fall-back, Canada - I've heard of those happening after O. hopefully it'll spike again tomorrow.

Thanks for that :hugs: and it look like it did indeed :happydance:


So I am going to say I am 4DPO today.. ff hasn't given me crosshairs due to the massive temp drop, but I have read around about the fallback rise and this appears to be what has happened this month.. never experienced this before so hoping its a good sign! 
Will continue to temp and see where it goes.. but I am offically putting myself in the TWW! :yipee:


----------



## Wish2BMom

so glad you spiked again, Canada!! :friends:

I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend! I hope to see some BFPs - we have quite a few testers this weekend!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DHBH0930

Sorry to those of you that AF got or have signs she is :hugs:

My OPKs came in the mail today so I used one this afternoon and it was negative. It's CD 15 so I MAY have missed it but when I was tracking and temping to conceive my DD I ovulated anywhere from 15-18, so it could still be coming. I don't check CM but I did notice lots of what seemed like ewcm yesterday. We've been BDing every other day just to cover our bases since this is my only my 2nd cycle since getting pregnant March of last year.

We decided last minute to start trying this month so I wasn't prepared with OPKs. I'd LOVE to get it on the 1st try but won't be too disappointed.

I think next cycle I will try temping again, that worked really well for me last time. I get up to nurse my DD a few times a night so it may not be perfectly accurate but I will try to be as consistent as i can and see what happens.

Hoping I didn't miss O this month, will keep using opks.

Also this cycle started weird, had my norally AF, then a few days after I was bleedin lightly again, more than spotting, but light and just for a day. So wondering what that was about and if that will effect O day....

Good luck ladies, hope to see some BFPs soon!!!


----------



## Maggs

I had a massive temp drop this morning. Never had this before. Not sure if it's from mouth breathing or what. AF not due for another week.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I'm out this month -- :witch: turned up in full force this morning.

Best of luck to those still in. *Maggs*, really hoping that the dip is a good sign for you.


----------



## jessiecat

I'm out too. :growlmad: Knew it as soon as i woke up this morning and boobs had stopped hurting. At least I will physically feel good this week! My PMS symptoms the last few months have been so awful. Here's hoping for lucky month #3. :thumbup: Good luck to the rest of you still waiting!!! <3


----------



## canadabear

Another temp drop :cry: not sure but wondering if I even O this month? Unless I had a fallback at 3dpo and then implant dip at 5dpo?? I think that's wishful thinking right now though :shrug:
:dust: to everyone!!!! And massive :hugs: to those that are out.


----------



## Maggs

Did anyone test over the weekend? I did this morning but it was a bfn on an ic. Fmu was pretty diluted though. Af not due till Fri or Sat though.


----------



## AugustBride6

BFN's all weekend and a temp drop today. AF should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man - I'm so sorry for all of the ladies who got the witch over the weekend!! big hugs to you all!!

hopefully we'll all be on our way for some holiday gifts!!

August & Maggs - FX'ed for you still!!


----------



## Maggs

Ive got 2 cycles left to conceive before ds turns 4. I was hoping for a less than 4 year age gap as he's got a half brother 11 years older than him already.


----------



## AugustBride6

I called my obgyn today and made an appt for December 8th. That will give us one more cycle to get that BFP on our own. I feel a little better knowing we are on the path to get some answers and help if needed.


----------



## Wish2BMom

it feels so much better to have some answers in your pocket, for sure - we had our tests done this summer (me - blood work and HSG, he - SA). Next step is getting our appointment with the RE to get a scientific plan in place. Probably look to book that in January b/c DH's work is so busy end of year that he can't commit to an appointment.


----------



## Fezzle

I just had a monitoring scan and the nurse said my body is responding well to the Clomid- I'm on CD12 and she said my lining looks good and I have a 17mm follicle on the left side, so I should ovulate in the next couple days. So still on track for my testing day! I'm hoping it's Wed, as OH and I need to try to get another BD session tomorrow and hopefully Wed morning too if he can manage it!


----------



## jessiecat

Wish: I hear ya on the testing and feeling good about being able to rule out other issues. I went in for CD3 bloodwork today to check estradiol and FSH. Hubby is going in for SA this week and I have a HSG scheduled for Friday. 

Fezzle: :thumbup:

Man, i felt so sad looking at our first page and all the witch emoticons.


----------



## Bluefairy1

Hugs to everyone who is out so far this month.

Second day of flashing smiley here so should hopefully have o'd by Friday.


----------



## Wish2BMom

awesome, Fezzle!! good luck!!
bluefairy - you too! 
august - I saw your chart and you noted yesterday that AF would be here. I'll update you as well. :( I'm so sorry :hugs:

Jessie - no kidding, it's kinda rough updating it with witches all the time...we need some luck! maybe anyone who O'ed over the full moon last week will be the lucky one to catch an egg!


----------



## Lanfear333

So confused by my temps this month, and just how my body is acting. Did I O? Am I not going to this month? OPKs were weird, and I think one was defective, so I kinda guessed.

Hoping to see the end of this month full of BFPs after the way it has started.


----------



## canadabear

Lanfear333 said:


> So confused by my temps this month, and just how my body is acting. Did I O? Am I not going to this month? OPKs were weird, and I think one was defective, so I kinda guessed.
> 
> Hoping to see the end of this month full of BFPs after the way it has started.

I know how you feel this cycle :hugs: my temps are all over the place too. I discarded my lowest temp and got my cross hairs. But it kind of feels like cheating. Here's wishing this month gets better for all of us :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I can understand why you're confused, Lan! hopefully tomorrow you'll get a solid spike and that will be 3 days of rises and you'll get your crosshairs. Looks like you timed your BD'ing just right, my fingers are crossed for you!

Canada - I'm sorry you're confused too! FX'ed that you both get some patterns soon.


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted u ladies to know there R BFPs out there so don't get down about this Month!! I'm not on the list and don't want to be I think it always Jinx me!! I just wanted u guys to know November isn't a complete wash For a LTTCer sitting on 3yrs TTC!! :)

Hoping hard for a sticky Bean!!

GL to the remaining testers!!


----------



## mamadonna

Omg sis congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Maggs

Wonderful news Sis!!


----------



## Sis4Us

My test are really faint and that's been a bad sign B4 but I'm trying to stay positive!! 

Today I am PG today I am Happy!!! :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats sis!

AFM still not sure if I missed O or not...not temping, but will next month, have been using opks but forgot that I used to use them in the afternoon after not using the bathroom for a few hours. I've been using fmu, so not sure if that's why I didn't get a positive, or I missed it since I didn't get opks till cd15, or I still will O, who knows :shrug: 

I can't remember from TTC my dd, do (for some people at least) do your opks progressively get darker as you get closer? My test seems darker today than the others, but not a positive either. Wondering if I may still get a positive...the bottom one is todays...

We've been BDing just about every other day for the past week just in case...

Would love to get it on the first try :flower:
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-12 11.05.58.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Leti

Congrats sis!!


Think I'm 1dpo today, patiently waiting for my first cross hair. I tried EPO this month but I didn't really see any change on my CM. Guess it takes time for me.
Hope to see a lot more BFP on November!!!


----------



## Leti

DHBH0930 said:


> Congrats sis!
> 
> AFM still not sure if I missed O or not...not temping, but will next month, have been using opks but forgot that I used to use them in the afternoon after not using the bathroom for a few hours. I've been using fmu, so not sure if that's why I didn't get a positive, or I missed it since I didn't get opks till cd15, or I still will O, who knows :shrug:
> 
> I can't remember from TTC my dd, do (for some people at least) do your opks progressively get darker as you get closer? My test seems darker today than the others, but not a positive either. Wondering if I may still get a positive...the bottom one is todays...
> 
> We've been BDing just about every other day for the past week just in case...
> 
> Would love to get it on the first try :flower:

I don't think is positive yet, maybe tomorrow?
Mine gets progressively darker until it is the same color of the control line and then it starts to get progressively lighter.

good luck!


----------



## dove830

I think everyone is different. My OPK's go from barely there to blazing positive, lol.

Canada, I think that if you are pretty sure when you O'd, then that's what matters. Are you doing OPK's? I know that I O 2 days after a +OPK. I also check CM and CP, along with temping though. It usually works itself out properly, but I'm pretty sure when I O, so that makes it easier....I just wish it was before CD 19, lol...

We are due for a bunch of BFP's!!! C'mooooon ladies!!!!


----------



## canadabear

Feeling gutted temp keeps dropping :cry:.. I know I try to stay positive.. as not out until af shows.. but really unhappy with my temps lately. Though I have to say, after looking at ff pregnancy charts with fallback rises, like mine, it is amazing at the amount of bfp's after temp drops near the 'end' of the cycle.. so perhaps I am getting upset over nothing??

So sorry this month does not seem that great so far.. I think we are all in need of some serious BFP action!! Time to send us those test pics :dust:

and congrats sis!! fx it's a sticky bean :dust:


----------



## DHBH0930

Looks like a positive OPK to me, what do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-13 09.43.30.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AugustBride6

Looks positive to me!:thumbup:


----------



## Maggs

Looks positive! 

I'll be out this month. Temp drop, spotting started. Onto cycle 5.


----------



## Sis4Us

Canada your temps are really on the low side have u had your Thyriod checked?? I'm hypothyroid but I've been on Armour Thyriod for over a year now and it's helped!! I don't temp orally either !! GL


----------



## Leti

DHBH0930 it looks positive! 

Maggs sorry the witch got you, better luck for december.

Canada, I don't know too much about charting yet, but your temps are still above coverline, so I think you are still good, hope you get a spike tomorrow. :)


----------



## DHBH0930

No doubt now! Definitely a positive OPK, glad yesterday's was showing signs of getting darker so I made sure we BD! So should have good timing if we BD today and tomorrow too for good measure, hope hubby is up for it! Haha :blush:

He better not complain because since DD it has NOT been often (till now for TTC) with her being a difficult baby that HATES sleep :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-13 12.42.33.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lanfear333

Finally got my cross hairs today. I had some dumb stuff happen with my OPKs this cycle so I'm not trusting them and just going by my temp. I think we have good timing this month, but according to FF it has been good the last 5 cycles with no luck. Now the waiting game...

Good luck and :dust: everyone else still waiting.


----------



## canadabear

Sis4Us said:


> Canada your temps are really on the low side have u had your Thyriod checked?? I'm hypothyroid but I've been on Armour Thyriod for over a year now and it's helped!! I don't temp orally either !! GL

Thanks for the concern.. but I am a night mouth breather :blush: :haha: so my temps are always low.. can't temp vaginally as have a young son up early etc etc... :dust:


----------



## dove830

canadabear said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Canada your temps are really on the low side have u had your Thyriod checked?? I'm hypothyroid but I've been on Armour Thyriod for over a year now and it's helped!! I don't temp orally either !! GL
> 
> Thanks for the concern.. but I am a night mouth breather :blush: :haha: so my temps are always low.. can't temp vaginally as have a young son up early etc etc... :dust:Click to expand...

OMG, thank God! I also have low temps, but am also a mouth breather with a nursling, lol


----------



## Maggs

AF got me. Onto cycle 5.


----------



## Fezzle

FF's given me crosshairs today due to my peak OPK yesterday, so can I change my testing day to the 29th? I'll have to go to London without knowing, but will test the morning of our Thanksgiving party. Unless AF comes- I usually have a long LP but with spotting for days before the flow starts, but no idea how Clomid might affect things now.


----------



## Shellbells31

Hi ladies, how are you all doing. 

Congratulations Sis on your wonderful news - fingers crossed for a sticky bean and a happy and healthy 9 months!

I am in the dreaded TWW and on 9DPO. No symptoms whatsoever except craving peanut butter and having very weird and vivid dreams. Only last nights was baby related. Any thoughts?

After last month's excitement and disappointment I am trying not to symptom spot and obsess but I can't help it. Its been 10 months of TTC #2 and it's getting harder and harder to emotionally deal with it each month


----------



## Leti

Good morning ladies,

Got my first ever crosshair this morning:happydance:
Last month I started temping, but I think I started too late in the cycle so I never got one.

I'm so excited to see it. (little things that makes you happy)


----------



## Leti

Shellbells31 said:


> Hi ladies, how are you all doing.
> 
> Congratulations Sis on your wonderful news - fingers crossed for a sticky bean and a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> I am in the dreaded TWW and on 9DPO. No symptoms whatsoever except craving peanut butter and having very weird and vivid dreams. Only last nights was baby related. Any thoughts?
> 
> After last month's excitement and disappointment I am trying not to symptom spot and obsess but I can't help it. Its been 10 months of TTC #2 and it's getting harder and harder to emotionally deal with it each month

Every time I've had baby dreams its been a pregnancy, not mine tough, always a coworker. :nope:


----------



## Lanfear333

Shellbell - we're also ttc #2 and are on cycle 13. I thought it was 12, but I counted wrong. It gets disappointing cycle after cycle, doesn't it?

The number 13 is lucky for us, usually, so I'm hoping for that luck to come through again. 

Congrats Leti on your cross hairs! I got mine yesterday so we're close. Since I'm lazy and don't want to go to the first page, when are you testing?


----------



## Leti

I will be testing the 24th. If I can wait that long... knowing myself I'll start testing sooner.


----------



## Wish2BMom

sis!! congrats to you!!
sorry I've been MIA girls - work stuff and couldn't pop open this website in a conf room full of people! :)
congrats to the ladies with crosshairs - hope you caught that egg!! FX'ed for you all!
and sorry to Maggs :hugs: next month, girl!!

i'm boring old cd8 today, still another 9 days until I O, but again - don't see it happening w/o scientific intervention so I'm not really going to worry about it. :) at least that's what I SAY, we'll see what I DO!


----------



## canadabear

Well.. waiting for AF to show up tomorrow.. no signs yet, but I have an exactly 11 day LT phase..never varies regardless of O day changes.. :coffee:


----------



## Leti

canadabear, have you tested? that spike looks promising!


----------



## canadabear

Thanks leti .. No haven't trusted too scared. Going to wait and see what happens tomorrow. I am 99.9% sure AF is on its way.. But you never know. Also I get so angry whenever I waste a test!


----------



## DHBH0930

Sorry for those that the :witch: got :hugs:

I should officially be in the TWW now! Hope my LP is long enough since I didn't O till cd 22. My last cycle was 32 days, so if is the same this time that's only 10 day LP, which I know is enough but it's definitely on the low end. Hopefully it's a couple days longer!

Anxious to test already :dohh:

Goodluck ladies! Hope to see a bunch of BFPs soon! :flower:


----------



## Bluefairy1

I am joining you in the TWW DHBH930!

I have a very similar cycle to you as o'd on CD21. Last cycle was 31 days so I have a 10 day LP also. Not sure if this is my norm as only my 3rd cycle off bcp. It does worry me a bit to have an LP on the shorter side. Need to stop googling it!

Good luck!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck! I think I'm 1dpo too!


----------



## DHBH0930

Bluefairy1 said:


> I am joining you in the TWW DHBH930!
> 
> I have a very similar cycle to you as o'd on CD21. Last cycle was 31 days so I have a 10 day LP also. Not sure if this is my norm as only my 3rd cycle off bcp. It does worry me a bit to have an LP on the shorter side. Need to stop googling it!
> 
> Good luck!

Thanks! good luck to you too!

I take B6 to help, I feel like it worked when TTC my dd, if it doesn't work I donot feel like it's doing any harm. With her I had a strong bfp at 10 dpo, so I know it's possible to get pregnant with a shorter LP


----------



## canadabear

Still no AF today.. But ff says tomorrow so will wait a bit longer for testing :coffee:
:dust: to all those waiting to test.


----------



## Lanfear333

I get to go in for my labs tomorrow. One of the tests is HCG, but I'll only be 6dpo so I'm sure it will be too early. They're testing my Thyroid, progesterone, prolactin and glucose otherwise. Nothing like fasting on a Saturday night, but the tests have to be done on CD21.


----------



## dove830

I'm 1 DPO today too :)


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck with the tests, Lanfear!


----------



## canadabear

Hey ladies :dust: hope everyone is doing well. We really need some more bfps on here!! 

AFM: no AF this morning but more cramping.. And lots of nausea :shrug: if AF doesn't show up today it will be the first time since TTC and tracking cycles its ever been late! Just going to wait this out for a day or two :coffee: .. Now officially scared to test! :wacko:


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck!!


----------



## Vonn

Lanfear--I'm the resident thyroid fanatic. I'll be interested to see all your test results, but I am especially curious about what they tested for your thyroid. They will likely only test TSH, which is not really adequate in my opinion, but standard for most docs out there. Is this being checked because of any symptoms you've been experiencing, or is it just one of the standard tests they run?

I hope to see a BFP on this thread soon!!! :dust:


----------



## Gypsey4

Seriously folks, we need some BFP's here soon. I am 8 days PO. These last days of waiting to test are always the hardest for me. I always have some symptom and then think that maybe it could be a sign. But to be honest I am not really feeling it this month. :coffee:


----------



## DHBH0930

The TTW is the worst, though it's more like a week and a half till I start testing since I'm obsessed with poas :haha:

Got our family portraits back and had the photographer get shots of me nursing my dd to remember such a special memory and im so happy with how they turned out!
 



Attached Files:







Harrett Family-JPG-0173.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4









Harrett Family-JPG-0165.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dove830

canadabear said:


> Hey ladies :dust: hope everyone is doing well. We really need some more bfps on here!!
> 
> AFM: no AF this morning but more cramping.. And lots of nausea :shrug: if AF doesn't show up today it will be the first time since TTC and tracking cycles its ever been late! Just going to wait this out for a day or two :coffee: .. Now officially scared to test! :wacko:

Good luck Canada...did you stop temping too??



DHBH0930 said:


> The TTW is the worst, though it's more like a week and a half till I start testing since I'm obsessed with poas :haha:
> 
> Got our family portraits back and had the photographer get shots of me nursing my dd to remember such a special memory and im so happy with how they turned out!

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Gypsey4

DHBH0930 - super cute pics!


----------



## canadabear

Thanks dove.. And yes didn't get to temp as ds really sick all night and then we all managed to sleep in extra long this morning. Now I'm sick too :cry: so just going to wait a few days to see what's happening. :shrug: anyone know if illness can delay AF?


----------



## Shellbells31

Lovely pics DHBH, I wish that I had taken pics like that with my little one breastfeeding - such a lovely idea. Gypsey4, I know how you're feeling - as each day in the tww draws to a close the anxiety builds and builds and then you start obsessing about every symptom and you ask yourself, is it , isn't it. 

A close colleague of mine was recently married and two months ago started TTC and I gave her all the advice and tips I've found out through this whole process and she just got her BFP this morning - 4 days early! This is the first BFP I have been told about that I am so happy for her and not jealous as I hope that all the information I gave her contributed towards her positive.

I am going to test tomorrow - 1 day before AF is due as for the first time in a very long time trying I actually don't have any symptoms! Crazy I know but that's what I was feeling the first time I was pregnant that I couldnt actually believe it to be true and kept testing for nearly a week every day to confirm the results as I felt nothing. So really hope I can share this magical time with my colleague. Would be so amazing to have someone close go through all the same things with me at the same time and our due dates would only be a day apart.

There I go dreaming again.


----------



## Shellbells31

Canadabear - illness shouldn't affect AF not starting. Perhaps it's a positive that you are feeling unwell? Have you taken another test


----------



## Lanfear333

Beautiful Pics DHBH

Vonn-they just tested TSH, and it's simply because I'm on cycle 13 of trying with no luck so far. 

I am a dork and forgot to ask when I'd hear about my tests. So now I debate calling.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all!

lan - good luck on the results, I'm sure everything will come out fine! I had my thyroid test mixed in with all of the blood tests too. Not sure what they tested either...

Canada - how are you doing, girl?? I hope your illness IS the BFP!! FX'ed!!!

shellbells - I hope nothing means something for you! 

eeeee!! all of these potential BFPs! we need some good front page news!!


----------



## canadabear

Thanks ladies.. Sick as a dog today!! (That expression makes no sense to me! ) I am sure I've picked it up from DS. He is all better today so I am hoping it passes soon. Some of it could be pregnancy nausea.. But I haven't tested yet. :blush: I think I will try tomorrow with fmu .. So so scared! :wacko: I think this might be it!!!
I


----------



## Bluefairy1

Good luck canadabear!! And hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lanfear333

FX for you Canadabear!


----------



## Vonn

I mainly stalk this thread to watch for inspirational BFPs. Good luck, canadabear! And Shellsbells! Keep dreaming :winkwink:


----------



## Leti

Good luck canadabear!!


----------



## Shellbells31

Morninig ladies, I tested this morning and BFN. Not writing myself off yet as AF is only due tomorrow but I 'just feel out'. Canadabear, really hope you're feeling better today and fingers crossed that you get a positive result. 

Really do hope we get a few BFP's this month!


----------



## DHBH0930

Good luck canadabear! FX it's a bfp!


----------



## Lanfear333

Any news Canadabear?

I called the office yesterday and they said everything looked good and the actual results are already in the mail.

Feeling like I'm getting a head cold the past couple mornings, only for it to kind of go away during the day and come back at night. Not sure what to make of it, if anything. I feel really positive this month, but refuse to be totally upset if this isn't our month.


----------



## canadabear

:bfp: !!!! Wow... 7th cycle TTC and we did it!! :yipee: seriously freaking out!!!! :bfp:

I took a pic with my phone but can't figure out how to get it on here. Will try later... Now I have to go to work and not be too happy as was off sick yesterday :dohh:


----------



## Wish2BMom

OMG, CANADABEAR!!!! Congratulations!!!! :wohoo:

Lan, I feel like you're next - your temps look great!!!


----------



## Leti

I'm soo happy for you Canada! Congratulations!!!!:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Leti

I have a serious case of skin break out and increased CM. I though those are sign of estrogen, which do not correspond with the lutheal phase. What is wrong with my body??


----------



## Shellbells31

:happydance: Yay - brilliant news. So happy for you canadabear. Hope you have a sticky bean and a very happy and healthy 9 months ahead of you!


----------



## canadabear

Leti said:


> I have a serious case of skin break out and increased CM. I though those are sign of estrogen, which do not correspond with the lutheal phase. What is wrong with my body??

I currently have a lot of cm and a small breakout too.. But I sort of remembering this happening in first tri with DS I think it was due to higher night temps and sweats. Hope its a good sign for you.. Your chart looks great!! :dust:


----------



## Leti

Thank you, I hope is good sign for me as well!


----------



## Lanfear333

YAYYYYYY Canadabear!!!!

Leti, I have a lot of creamy CM in my LP all the time. I continued to have it all throughout my first pregnancy, too.

Thanks Wish!

I'm having all sorts of random symptoms, but ignoring them to the best of my ability!


----------



## Leti

Lanfear333 said:


> YAYYYYYY Canadabear!!!!
> 
> Leti, I have a lot of creamy CM in my LP all the time. I continued to have it all throughout my first pregnancy, too.
> 
> Thanks Wish!
> 
> I'm having all sorts of random symptoms, but ignoring them to the best of my ability!

Thanks, I was worried it was not normal.

Your temps look very nice!!!:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I hope all of your acne and cm are signs of good things to come, ladies!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats Canadabear! :flower:


----------



## Wish4another1

Congrats Canadabear!!!:happydance:

:dust: to the rest of us waiting to test!!!


----------



## Vonn

Congrats on your :bfp: Canadabear!! Yay!

And so many others with charts that look great. Fxed for you all.

Shellsbells--have you tested yet today???


----------



## myra

I've been stalking, hoping to see other 35+ BFPs...was hoping to see good news from you today Canadabear- congrats!!! Fingers cross for those of you still waiting!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Canadabear! 

Fx for our next batch of testers!


----------



## Gypsey4

Yea Canada! It is so great to get a BFP on the thread this month!


----------



## canadabear

Sending all you wonderful ladies extra :dust: for your bfp's!! 

Just over the moon.. and DH calling at work to see how I am doing and making sure I am not lifting anything heavy (I work for a shipping company).. so cute! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

that is adorable! 

:dust: to everyone else who is testing soon - all those temps looks great!! more! more! more!!


----------



## Keebs

Eeeeeek! Congratulations Sis and Canadabear, a happy and healthy nine months to you both.

Lots of :dust: to the ladies still waiting to test :flower:


----------



## Bluefairy1

Congratulations canadabear!! So exciting!!

Nothing much to report here. 3dpo and no symptoms so far.

FX for all the other testers out there x


----------



## dove830

Congrats Canadabear!!!:happydance:

I'm 5 dpo....booooooring.....

:dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Candabear!!!! 

My Lil bean is still holding on even after spotting my Beta is slow rising but still going up so FX FX!!! :)


----------



## Shellbells31

Very nervous to put this in writing after last month but on an early response I got my :bfp:. Can't believe it after all this time and hearbreak. Tried on two different brands and one showed a faint positive - but didn't have to squint and the other showed nothing so really hoping it's a sticky bean and will test again tomorrow to get the stronger positive.

Wow! Still in shock but scared as I really hope it sticks. Well done to Canadabear and Sis, may the other ladies still waiting get their :bfp: too!


----------



## Maggs

Fantastic news for all 3 of you! Gives me some hope being an older ttc couple. Happy & healthy 9 months to you all!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats Shellsbells!!!

Would love to see some test pictures :flower:

5 dpo here...will probably start testing at 10 dpo, so half way!


----------



## Bluefairy1

Big congrats shellbells! 

This is turning into a lucky thread. Hope it rubs off on the rest of us too!


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Shellsbells!


----------



## Shellbells31

Image hopefully attached. Sorry for the poor quality but my phone keeps blurring the image. This was within 3 mins of testing and it got slightly darker after about 10 mins. Will try again tomorrow as it should hopefully get darker 
 



Attached Files:







20141119_064923.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Wish2BMom

OMG Shellsbells!!! Congratulations!! FX'ed for sticky bean!!!
:wohoo:

I hope this :dust: rubs off on the rest of us too, Bluefairy!! I picture us throwing this around like a Color Run 5k:
https://runningthroughpregnancy.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/color-run2.jpg


----------



## Wish2BMom

I see it!! And I never see it!! :) :bunny:

Maggs - did I miss you testing this month or are you still waiting?

we need some results from OliveLuv and Gypsey - you're up soon too!! FX'ed!!!!


----------



## Leti

Congrats shellbells! whising you a sticky bean !!!


----------



## Lanfear333

I see it Shellsbells!

Leti, your chart is looking superb.


----------



## Leti

Lanfear333 said:


> I see it Shellsbells!
> 
> Leti, your chart is looking superb.

Thank you Lan! I really hope it means something.

I see yours went down today, but still above coverline. It might be implantation!!! FXd!


----------



## Lanfear333

I'm only 9dpo, so fx that's what it is!

:dust:


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Shellsbells!


----------



## Gypsey4

OMG! Shellsbells congratulations! :happydance:

I tested yesterday at 10 days PO and got a BFN. AF is a few days away so I will try to resist testing for the next few days :) My temps are still up so I won't give up hope yet.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Shellbells got a BFN the other day too (I think yesterday) and looky what happened!! ;)


----------



## Maggs

Wish2BMom said:


> I see it!! And I never see it!! :) :bunny:
> 
> Maggs - did I miss you testing this month or are you still waiting?
> 
> we need some results from OliveLuv and Gypsey - you're up soon too!! FX'ed!!!!

No AF arrived so will be December testing now.


----------



## Vonn

Congrats Shellsbells!! Wishing you a happy healthy 9 months! You must be on :cloud9:.

There are some other ladies with great-looking charts, so I hope to see more of the same in the next two weeks!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats canadabear and shellsbells. Good luck every one left to test. X


----------



## Lanfear333

Got my lab results in the mail today. Progesterone was 19.29, Prolactin 12. Negative hCG, but I expected as much at 6dpo.

Went home on lunch and took my temp because I felt hot. It was 98.51, which is almost a degree higher than this morning, and actually quite high for me during the day. Hopefully it's that high in the morning. FX


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats canadabear and Shellsbells!!! :wohoo: H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## jessiecat

Congrats to the newly preggos! This half of November has been great for the testers!!


----------



## canadabear

Yah Sis and Shellbells! :yipee: so excited!! Fx they are both super sticky little beans!!! :dust:

AFM: doing well... Just thinking I should probably make a doctors appointment.. Haha. Last pregnancy and birth were in Spain.. Took quite a relaxed approach. Which I liked a lot. But this time I am having a lot of pressure and cramps. Nothing to worry about I hope.. But good to make sure. :dust:


----------



## Shellbells31

That's right. I got a BFN on day before AF was due (internet cheapie), day AF due, tried a early response test and got faint positive, did again today with both brands, cheapie still showing negative and early response is a much stronger positive. Dont give up. If AF is late, perhaps try a different brand that is sensitive. Both brands I tried were supposed to be 10miu but different results. 

Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

So many BFPs!! So exciting to see :D Also some really good looking charts around for the next week... Fingers crossed for some more awesome results!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you, Maggs - sorry about that. I had you and didn't realize it!

Leti and Lan - your charts are making me crazy!! :)
so excited for the next round of testers!


----------



## Leti

Thank you Wish2BMom! I really hope this is our month.

I had a dream last night about winning some money. Does anyone knows if that could mean anything? I will believe anything these days!:haha:


----------



## Leti

Yey Lan! your temps went back up, yesterday might have been implantation FXd!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Thanks Wish and Leti! FX for us both Leti!!!

I feel like this is it, but really don't want my hopes up. Refusing to test until this weekend, either Saturday or Sunday. Probably Sunday. We have people coming over Saturday to watch football and I don't want to be excited/disappointed while they're over. BUT they usually bring alcohol and I don't want to drink. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## canadabear

Oh good luck leti and lan!! Sending you both extra :dust: your charts are looking so good!!! :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Lan - are you having any symptoms that are making you feel this way? Always curious about this!


----------



## myra

Congrats Sis and Shellbells!!!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Just a few. With my son, I had a head cold, clear skin, and was able to go #2 regularly when I usually have issue with this. I've had head cold like symptoms on O day, and then from about 6dpo. My face is nearly flawless when it's usually a wreck right now. I normally have cramps and breast pain if AF is approaching and I've had very little. What cramps I've had have been pinches and really localized. I've also had some weird pains, that feel similar to when my ligaments stretched when I was pregnant before.

I am starting to doubt my confidence, and seem to keep doing this in waves. Maybe it's better for not getting my hopes up.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Leti said:


> I had a dream last night about winning some money. Does anyone knows if that could mean anything? I will believe anything these days!:haha:


I love stuff like this :) Who knows what it really means, but it's always fun to have a read. 

Money 
To see or win money in your dream indicates that success and prosperity is within your reach. Money represents confidence, self-worth, success, or values. You have much belief in yourself.Alternatively, dreaming about money refers to your attitudes about love and matters of the heart. It is a common symbol for sexuality and power. In particular, finding money indicates your quest for love or for power.

Also: Dreaming of winning money can be commonly attributed to feeling as though you are coming into a point of power, strength and virility in your life. It is the feeling of being &#8220;on top of the world&#8221; that the subconscious is associating to your life experience.


----------



## Leti

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Leti said:
> 
> 
> I had a dream last night about winning some money. Does anyone knows if that could mean anything? I will believe anything these days!:haha:
> 
> 
> I love stuff like this :) Who knows what it really means, but it's always fun to have a read.
> 
> Money
> To see or win money in your dream indicates that success and prosperity is within your reach. Money represents confidence, self-worth, success, or values. You have much belief in yourself.Alternatively, dreaming about money refers to your attitudes about love and matters of the heart. It is a common symbol for sexuality and power. In particular, finding money indicates your quest for love or for power.
> 
> Also: Dreaming of winning money can be commonly attributed to feeling as though you are coming into a point of power, strength and virility in your life. It is the feeling of being on top of the world that the subconscious is associating to your life experience.Click to expand...

I hope that success means a :bfp: at the end of the week.....:happydance:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Fingers crossed Leti! :dust:


----------



## jessiecat

HAHA Caribbean!

That brings up a good question: 

Would you rather get a BFP or win a million dollars this month?


----------



## Leti

I'll take the BFP. Even though with a million dollars I could probably afford the best IVF in the world! but I'll take my BFP now!!!


----------



## Maggs

Your charts are both still looking good ladies! How long have you both been ttc if you don't mind me asking. 

We're always in the same boat with money every month so another month would make no difference. So if pick the bfp definitely!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

jessiecat said:


> HAHA Caribbean!
> 
> That brings up a good question:
> 
> Would you rather get a BFP or win a million dollars this month?

Oooooh! Good question! Probably the million dollars so I could get IVF! Then I would have both!


----------



## Leti

We've been trying for over 2 years now. 

Tested this morning and got a BFN. Guess the million dollar coming soon. :(


----------



## Lanfear333

Maggs said:


> Your charts are both still looking good ladies! How long have you both been ttc if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> We're always in the same boat with money every month so another month would make no difference. So if pick the bfp definitely!

This is our 13th cycle. I went off the pill last December because of the ice storm that took out power here for over a week. There were no pharmacies open, so we took that as a sign we were to start, since we had been talking about it for a few months. I turned 35 in January and didn't want to be on it for much longer anyway.

Temps stayed up this morning. Had some crampiness, mostly in the same place, yesterday. It's not there this morning. However, I lost 2 lbs between yesterday and today, and this morning I'm so hungry I want to eat ALL THE THINGS!!!!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Leti-maybe it's still early, yet.


----------



## Vonn

Leti, don't give up hope yet! Your chart still looks great and there's plenty of time!

As for million or BFP...tough call! I wouldn't want to pass up a for-reall, actual BFP. On the other hand, a million dollars would get anyone a lot of IVFs with money to spare. I might go with the BFP just to be sure. I'd regret not getting a baby way more than passing up money!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about the BFN, Leti!

Lanfear- Fx for you!

I'd take the BFP for sure! It's amazing that something worth so much can be so easy and free if you're lucky!


----------



## Leti

Vonn your chart is looking good too.. when are you testing?


----------



## Vonn

We actually took this month off, so no testing for me. I had a test for heavy metal levels come back a little high, so my dr has me detoxing for a month. (We don't exactly know why the levels are high.)

I think we'll be jumping back in next month. Started spotting so I think I'll start a new cycle over the weekend.


----------



## Wish2BMom

like the other ladies said - could still be too soon, leti! my fingers are still crossed for you!

vonn - great pic!! 

lan - still FX'ed for you too!! eeee!

I'll be checking in over the weekend if anyone is thinking about testing! hopefully I'll have O'ed by then and in the TWW by Monday. woo!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Can you please put me down for the 30th?


----------



## jessiecat

LAN- I hope this is it for you!!!! 

Is it bad that I would take the million dollars? My student loans are outrageous because I was in school for a decade. I would love to get rid of them in one fell swoop. Although If I'm still trying for a baby in a year I think i will change my mind and ask for a BFP from the Good Luck God.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Leti! Your temps... you're killing me here!! :test:


----------



## Leti

I tested again this morning and got an ugly BFN. 11DPO today. AF due on Thursday.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Gah that is so annoying.. but you still have quite a few days until that :witch: shows her face. Fingers crossed those temps stay high!

:dust:


----------



## Leti

Thank you Caribbean . Oops i ment to say af due on Tuesday.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Oh well just a couple of days away then..


----------



## Wish4another1

:hi: ladies 
I'm out temp drop and started spotting...
Good luck to all those remaining testers!!!


----------



## Gypsey4

That darn witch got me again :witch:

Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi ladies! 5dpo here and just in that annoying long TWW. Probably will end up testing early on Thanksgiving even though I shouldn't. If I got a BFP that would be something to be super thankful for.

Sorry to the ladies who AF showed & congrats to the BFPs

Leti - your temps look great!


----------



## DHBH0930

Sorry to those that AF got :hugs:

9 dpo today, I tested this morning :blush: even though I know it's too early. And as I figured got a bfn, will be testing each morning till af shows. My DD I had a bfp on 10dpo, so hopefully I get one tomorrow! No AF signs yet, have had a couple twinges yesterday and today, maybe implantation??? FX!!!!

Goodluck ladies!


----------



## Leti

Good luck hopethisyear and dhbh. Hoping this is your month!
As for me im counting myself out already. 12 dpo and not even the faintest line. So just waiting fir AF to show.


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi Wish2, hope all is well! Go ahead and put me down for 11/30 testing. I O'd a few days earlier than expected so here we go again!

Good luck to the rest of you ladies!


----------



## Bluefairy1

Fx for those about to test and hugs to those who got AF.

9dpo here. Temps still up which is better than last cycle for me. I have a 10 day lp so testing Weds if AF doesn't get me. Not feeling positive about this month though. No symptoms to report apart from a few twinges here and there.


----------



## Lanfear333

Stupid effing witch came this morning. I'm angry. So angry. Going to just focus on work for the next three days until my 4 day weekend. I'll be in next months thread eventually. Thanks for the support, ladies.


----------



## Leti

sorry to hear that Lanfear333, I'll probably be following you soon. :(


----------



## Maggs

Sorry Lan! 

Your temp is still up Leti! That's good!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, i'm SO sorry Lan, Wish and Gypsey!! She's rotten, isn't she...
Lan, your temps were so ridiculously promising - I'm taking this personally!!

Christmas BFP for allof you!!


----------



## DHBH0930

So sorry Lan :hugs:

AFM Bfn so far this morning at 10dpo, still early though! No signs of AF yet and cd 32, I'm at least happy that I've made it 10 days for my LP so far since O was very late


----------



## DHBH0930

Don't have much hope, still bfn at 11 dpo on fr, I know it's possible still but odds of getting a false negative are pretty low on those tests at 11 dpo :nope: 

Will do temping next month, this was only our 1st cycle trying, so not very upset but it would've been nice!


----------



## Bluefairy1

Sorry DHBH! But you are not out yet. When is af due?

Caved and tested using an internet cheapie this morning at 10dpo...definite BFN. No reason to think it would be anything other as i've had no symptoms to report except a bit of cramping yesterday and today. Convinced myself it was implantation but more than likely AF is on her way. Booooooo


----------



## DHBH0930

Bluefairy1 said:


> Sorry DHBH! But you are not out yet. When is af due?
> 
> Caved and tested using an internet cheapie this morning at 10dpo...definite BFN. No reason to think it would be anything other as i've had no symptoms to report except a bit of cramping yesterday and today. Convinced myself it was implantation but more than likely AF is on her way. Booooooo

Really no clue, last month my cycle was 32 days, today is day 33, this is only my second cycle back since my pregnancy and nursing. So I don't know what is normal yet. Also still nursing a lot so not sure if that is messing up my cycle. Wish I would've temped to know if I actually Oed or not...

Sorry for your bfn today, but with the cheapies that's not surprising, hope you get your bfp :flower:


----------



## Leti

Bluefairy1 and DHBH0930 there still hope for both of you, hopefully the witch don't show up.

I didn't even tested this morning as my temps went south. Waiting for AF any minute now.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm so sorry ladies :hugs:
I hope there is a BFP lurking out there to surprise at least one of you!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry for the BFN ladies. 

Leti - I thought for sure this was your month, I'm sorry.

AFM - light cramping and some buzzing behind my belly button in the middle of the night that woke me up. Might up just been because I was hungry though LOL


----------



## DHBH0930

I'm out, the :witch: just showed up :growlmad: gives me a 10 day LP, which is on the low end :nope:

Hope that taking the B6 will help next cycle since I've only been taking it for 2 weeks so far. 

Onto next cycle, and going to try temping again!

Goodluck to those still in the tww!


----------



## Leti

I'm our too. Started spotting. :(


----------



## Bluefairy1

BFN at 11dpo this morning. No AF yet but temps are on their way down so its only a matter of time.


----------



## dove830

I'm out too....onto cycle lucky number 7.....


----------



## Maggs

Sorry ladies! :hugs:

Is there a December thread stated yet?


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man - 3 in a row! I'm so sorry girls! Have all the wine you want this Thursday...on to the next!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I don't think there is a December thread started yet - any takers to start it?


----------



## Bluefairy1

12dpo and another BFN.

No sign of AF except one very painful boob. Am CD34 so think my cycles are still sorting themselves out after bcp. Just going to wait it out now.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Happy Thanksgiving! 
Sorry ladies 
9dpo and had spotting and cramping yesterday but that is gone today. Now just stuck with a sore throat and runny nose. I think AF is going to show early.


----------



## Bluefairy1

I'm out. AF showed this morning grrrrrrr.

Just ordered some vitamins for DH and some preseed. Can't hurt!


----------



## Maggs

Bluefairy1 said:


> I'm out. AF showed this morning grrrrrrr.
> 
> Just ordered some vitamins for DH and some preseed. Can't hurt!

Which vitamins did you get hun? I was going to order some for dh too of af shows again.


----------



## Bluefairy1

I went for pregnacare 'his and her' conception. Up until now i've been on sanatogen 'mum to be'. I'm uk based so not sure if you are familiar with those. My phone doesn't show where people are based.

DH is often tired and run down after working long hours so could probably do with a boost. Willing to try anything that might help bring us a bfp quicker!


----------



## Fezzle

We've been taking the pregnacare/Wellman conception pills since we started TTC- we get the subscription through Amazon so it's automatically delivered every month. It might have helped OH with his good sperm numbers. I have PCOS, so it's not going to solve that, but there's a lot of good stuff in there getting my body ready if it does happen!


----------



## Maggs

Yea I'm on the uk. I'll have to keep an eye out for sales then. DH works long hrs too and is gone from the house an extra 2 hrs every day for travel time.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry bluefairy - I hope the vitamins work for you!


----------



## Mauijaim

I had a lovely Thanksgiving visit from AF. Next cycle I'll be testing right around Christmas Day. Here's hoping....!


----------



## Fezzle

BFP- my first ever! OH and are so excited/nervous/in disbelief!
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2014-11-29 at 07.31.41.png
File size: 256.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nessaw

Woo hoo fezzle. Big congrats. Xxxx


----------



## Bluefairy1

Congrats fezzle!! So excited for you!!

Sorry to hear about AF mauijaim. Fx for a christmas bfp!


----------



## Vonn

Big congrats, Fezzle! Very clear result, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Keebs

Congratulations Fezzle :happydance: happy and healthy 9 months to you.

Comiserations to everyone af came to visit, here's to December :flower:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Fezzle...so exciting! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Jumping over from the other thread to see the test. Nice dark line! Not sure how many dpo you are, but having taken one of those tests with this pg, your line is darker than mine was when I was probably further along. Just beautiful!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations again fezzle, made up for you, this gives me hope xx


----------



## nessaw

Just an update. Must be having another post mc wonky cycle. Haven't checked for ov this month. Cd 28 today-'usually' 26. Thought af was on her way. Nothing yet and nothing telling me pg so not worth poas. May have to continue over to Dec.


----------



## Fezzle

Katie- I think I was 15dpo when I tested.

Good luck, neesaw!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats Fezzle!


----------



## canadabear

Congrats frezzle!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopethisyear

12dpo and AF showed today. Hoping for a December BFP now.


----------



## Lee37

Congrats Fezzle!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

congratulations, fezzle!!!!

sorry I've been MIA and not able to update - lost power for 3.5 days over the holiday:)

hugs to those who got AF - on to Dec for the rest of us!!! Little holiday packages, right?


----------



## Lanfear333

It's December 1st. Is there a December board yet?


----------



## Wish2BMom

lan - doesn't look it yet. Who wants to facilitate it?


----------



## jessiecat

Wish: Your WISH is my command. Haha. I got it this month. :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsey4

Awww! Congrats Fezzle :wohoo:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, Jessie!!! woohoo!!


----------



## Leti

Congratulations Fezzle!!!!


----------

